# March 2021 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Apr 12, 2021)

Congratulations to @MSnowy fir "After dinner nap." 







We had a tie for second place:
"Barred Owl" by @K9Kirk and "Glory" by @SquarePeg;
and in Third, "Untitled" by @jcdeboever.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 12, 2021)

Excellent choice.....


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 12, 2021)

My what big teeth you have....

Congratulations!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 12, 2021)

That pic deserves the win, it's a great pic. Congrats!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 12, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 12, 2021)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nokk (Apr 12, 2021)

congrats!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2021)

Congratulations @MSnowy . Wonderful image, thought that would win. I almost didn't use my 3 votes.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 13, 2021)

I never tire of a great subject, and your pic meets that description. Well deserved win.


----------



## PJM (Apr 13, 2021)

Congratulations @MSnowy and to all the other nominees for the very fine entries.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 13, 2021)

My favorite.. all were so beautiful... but this one was a true capture of beauty..


----------



## Space Face (Apr 13, 2021)

Well done....


----------



## MSnowy (May 17, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Excellent choice.....





SquarePeg said:


> My what big teeth you have....
> 
> Congratulations!





K9Kirk said:


> That pic deserves the win, it's a great pic. Congrats!





CherylL said:


> Congrats!





jeffashman said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





nokk said:


> congrats!





jcdeboever said:


> Congratulations @MSnowy . Wonderful image, thought that would win. I almost didn't use my 3 votes.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I never tire of a great subject, and your pic meets that description. Well deserved win.





PJM said:


> Congratulations @MSnowy and to all the other nominees for the very fine entries.





Photo Lady said:


> My favorite.. all were so beautiful... but this one was a true capture of beauty..





Space Face said:


> Well done....



Thank you. I've been away from TPF for a while (golf season) Thanks again for the kind words


----------

